# Suburban rescued - needs home - Oregon



## Thneedless (Sep 3, 2008)

I work at an apartment complex doing a major rehab. Two baby pigeons had to be removed from a balcony for the construction. I now have two happy healthy young pigeons that will need a home soon. The most recent pics are on my blog @ http://www.speakforthetrees.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&Itemid=38

I do not live in an area where I can keep them. I'd prefer to send them to either an area where they can live with other pigeons (will that happen, can they join another wild flock?) or a coop somewhere.

Thank You,

Lisa Greiner


----------



## Thneedless (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in Portland Oregon. I'll drive several hours to get them a home.

Where do I post for some weaning advice?

Lisa


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lisa,
I'm in Portland too and what I will tell you is that the feral flock of pigeons have diminished greatly in the past year. I highly suspect they are being culled but I can't find any proof other than there just not many around. Portland pigeons have a very difficult time finding food on their own, especially during the late fall- mid spring months.
You are welcome to give me a call and I'll try to help you come up with a home for these babies.
I'd also be happy to talk to you about how to wean them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Lisa and Charis .. looking forward to a happy ending here! 

Terry


----------

